# Ok Guys, got a good brake question....



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok Guys, Ive already got Goodridge stainless steel brake lines on my 1994 B13 1.6 Liter 4 Door with rear drums. Im looking this month into doing the AD22VF upgrade with power slot rotors and axxis pads, and see that Mossyperformance has a stage 2 and 3 upgrade with everything included. Stage 2 has the the upgraded AD22VF calipers, powerslot rotors and axxis pads with brake hardware. Stage 3 has everything also but with stainless steel Crown brake lines but it costs about 170.00 more. My question is since I already have goodridge stainless lines originally designed for the original B13 brakes- can I use them on the AD22VF calipers? Help me out guys.^_^


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes, but double check with Greg V.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Found out the answer to my own question......*

To all those that already have goodridge stainless steel brake lines on their 91-94 B13 1.6 Liter Sentras and want like me to upgrade to the bigger NX2000 AD22VF calipers and rotors- the goodridge lines will fit the AD22VF calipers!! I just got off the phone with Greg Vogel from mossyperformance and he confirmed that yes they do work with the bigger calipers. Saves me about $170.00 cause I thought that I was going to have to buy brand new stainless lines especially made for the NX2000 calipers- guess I was wrong. Hope this helps anyone else out there! Peace!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Gee, too bad I didn't see this earlier. I put Goodridge SS lines on my AD18 equipped B13 SE-R back in 1997. They screwed right in to the AD22 calipers when I did that upgrade in 2001. I cannot comment on the rear lines, though, since the car already had rear discs. The original rear discs with original rear pads...80000 miles on them...are still on the car. They worked flawlessly at the Convention track day last week.


----------

